
ImpactJS Game Engine is Now Opensource - Donzo
https://github.com/phoboslab/Impact
======
Donzo
ImpactJS is a complete, well-written, modular game development engine. I've
personally used it to make a half a dozen games or so. The Ejecta project
(already open source) makes it easy to Port these games and apps to iOS and
the App Store.

It's great to see that Dom opensourced this gem, and I can't wait to see how
the community may improve this project.

